

Massive 'ocean' discovered towards Earth's core - kevin818
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25723-massive-ocean-discovered-towards-earths-core.html#.U5uHdJRdVF8

======
edoceo
Old news. See Journey to the Centre of the Earth. :p

